
Ask HN: Insurance for startups – is THREE any good? - vikramkr
We&#x27;re looking into getting the usual business insurance coverage for our startup and noticed that Berkshire is offering some new product they call &quot;THREE,&quot; which they claim is comprehensive business insurance with a three page policy (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.threeinsure.com&#x2F;the-policy&#x2F;). Does anyone have any experience with using this service for a startup? This seems simpler&#x2F;more appealing than the patchwork of policies we would have to do otherwise, but I don&#x27;t know if something advertised for small businesses is good for startups, or if there are alternatives that people have used that they would recommend over this service. Thank you all for your time!
======
gscott
I would say that is for more of your small business bricks and mortar
insurance. Try Rick Brown at 855-773-1100 he can find all of the business
insurance you need.

~~~
vikramkr
Who is Rick brown/what agency is he from?

